# Mahi in pensacola beach



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Went trolling for kings, Spanish, or whatever would bite a frozen cig at about 3 pm today. Came up with 0 kings, 2 Spanish, and 1 31.5 inch mahi. Gave quite a few big jumps, which a buddy was able to catch on camera. Was a pretty good day!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!!

GREAT catch.

I'm ALWAYS awed by the catch that yakkers make so near shore.

Jim


----------



## Weekend_Warrior (Jan 20, 2014)

*Wow*

Awesome catch! What yak do you have? I'm buying a 12' Malibu this weekend and I'm trying her out. I'm debating on registering the yak and getting a trolling motor to help with getting more mobile. What do you think? Haven't fished on a yak before.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

It's a hobie outback. Have a 2009 and 2012. They're great yaks but are expensive, unless you find a great deal on Craigslist or here on the forum. Ive never used a Malibu or a trolling motor on a yak but I'm sure it would be a great setup for ya. I'm out there most weekends, so hit me up sometime.


----------



## wshaw (Aug 19, 2008)

Weekend_Warrior said:


> Awesome catch! What yak do you have? I'm buying a 12' Malibu this weekend and I'm trying her out. I'm debating on registering the yak and getting a trolling motor to help with getting more mobile. What do you think? Haven't fished on a yak before.


Save yourself the trouble and money and buy a Hobie. You will thank yourself later.


----------



## Titanfab (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a malibu 12 footer even. You can buy mine I sell it cheep.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

I am actually selling this one now to upgrade. If youre interested, call or text me at (850) 375-2045. Thanks!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

strongman said:


> Went trolling for kings, Spanish, or whatever would bite a frozen cig at about 3 pm today. Came up with 0 kings, 2 Spanish, and 1 31.5 inch mahi. Gave quite a few big jumps, which a buddy was able to catch on camera. Was a pretty good day!


 Way to go Dan !!:notworthy:


----------



## wshaw (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice fish!!


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Now that's an AWSOME catch!!!!!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Great action photos. :thumbsup: Great fish too. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

Those pics are motivating me to drag the yak across the beach. Hope Sunday has pleasant seas.


----------



## Redcross33 (Jan 8, 2014)

Way to get them on the yak


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice Mahi!!


----------

